# 3-1-1 method



## tf bbq (Jun 19, 2011)

Where is the 3-1-1 method posted now? I have not been on the site in a while and cannot find it.

Thanks


----------



## flash (Jun 19, 2011)

TF BBQ said:


> Where is the 3-1-1 method posted now? I have not been on the site in a while and cannot find it.
> 
> Thanks




I assume you are doing Baby Backs?  3 hours on the grates, uncovered, 2 hours wrapped in foil or in your case 1, then 1 hour open on the grate again.


----------



## tf bbq (Jun 19, 2011)

Nope, just plain pork spares, untrimmed.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 19, 2011)

You could do a search for 3-2-1 method and will probably pull up a ton  of posts.


----------



## tf bbq (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2011)

There are all kinds of variances to the originals.

As far as I know, the originals are 3-2-1 for Spares, and 2-2-1 for Baby Backs, but that is just a starting point.

There are probably more people doing different times than those, than there are people sticking with them.

Those starting points were made to play around with. They are just an initial plan that is presented for people to try, and then adjust to their own liking.

Bear

PS:  If you meant, "Where should you post it?"   Just post it in the "Pork" section.


----------



## venture (Jun 19, 2011)

Bear is right on.  3-2-1 is just a starting point and many people modify that to get the result they want.  Many never do foil.  It is all a matter of preference, but the 3-2-1 is a good starting point for those who have never done the deal.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 19, 2011)

Venture said:


> Bear is right on.  3-2-1 is just a starting point and many people modify that to get the result they want.  Many never do foil.  It is all a matter of preference, but the 3-2-1 is a good starting point for those who have never done the deal.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Absolutely spot on from both of you


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2011)

The ribs look great!!

Here's the link to the info you asked about kinda late but...

http://wyntk.us/3-2-1-rib-method


----------



## chuckie (Jun 20, 2011)

I smoked ribs yesterday using the 3-2-1 method and after the last step they still were not ready so I wrapped them back up in foil, added more apple juice, stocked the fire up with apple wood and almost 3 hrs. latter the were falling off the bone ready.  All during cooking time the temp. was good ranging from 220-260.  I can't figure out why they took so long.  My plans are for the next smoking time for ribs is to smoke them 3hrs. open then wrap them in heave foil with apple juice, bump the temp. up to 250-300 and see what happens.  It's my opinion and I am very new at this, is that the entire smoking thing takes place in the first couple of hours, then you just try to get them done as fast as you can.

Chuckie


----------



## flash (Jun 20, 2011)

Chuckie said:


> I smoked ribs yesterday using the 3-2-1 method and after the last step they still were not ready so I wrapped them back up in foil, added more apple juice, stocked the fire up with apple wood and almost 3 hrs. latter the were falling off the bone ready.  All during cooking time the temp. was good ranging from 220-260.  I can't figure out why they took so long.  My plans are for the next smoking time for ribs is to smoke them 3hrs. open then wrap them in heave foil with apple juice, bump the temp. up to 250-300 and see what happens.  It's my opinion and I am very new at this, is that the entire smoking thing takes place in the first couple of hours, then you just try to get them done as fast as you can.
> 
> Chuckie


  Most of the reason you do not see 3-2-1 used in a competition is because they are considered too over done using that method. Hard to figure them not being done after those 2 hours in the foil?? Had they been frozen prior to smoking? Sure they were fully thawed?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 20, 2011)

Whatever method you used they sure look good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2011)

Flash said:


> Most of the reason you do not see 3-2-1 used in a competition is because they are considered too over done using that method. Hard to figure them not being done after those 2 hours in the foil?? Had they been frozen prior to smoking? Sure they were fully thawed?




I gotta agree with Flash.  They should be plenty done withy 3-2-1. Maybe not fall off the bone, but plenty done. Maybe your thermometers are off?

Bear


----------

